# Got Reds?



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Took a little trip out with Joey Barnett of Gnettfishing.com in Freeport... man, if you want to get away from the crowds and catch some reds go back in the Freeport marsh with Joey in his New Water Ibis. In all we caught 9 reds on BaadMarine Supply spinnerbaits and gulp unda the cork.

Method... bull tides had the fish scattered ...did i say scattered... i meant it felt like fish were on each corner of beltway 8 lol. Current was weak incoming all day until the very end. The fish were relating to the weak tide current and bait. Seems like we caught one red at each eddy we fished just like in the Redfish DVD we just completed. The DVD is available for pre-order and shipping should start within a couple weeks. http://www.troutsupport.com/Redfish-DVD-s/1826.htm

The big fish hit the BaadMarineSupply.com spinner bait with a chartreuse swimming mullet gulp. The spinner bait has the ability to switch blades and the fish seemed to like the colorado best yesterday. Brian will have the spinner bait available soon...look for it.

Other fish were caught on the gulp pearl swimming mullet under poppin cork. Length leader made a big difference under the corks... the gulp needed to stay right at the bottom with no more extra leader to do that... in 8-12 inches of water...that was pretty short. Solid chugs from the corks produced best results... try to make it sound like a redfish blow up.

I had a great time with Joey and we laughed and joked and caught reds almost all day. Definitely worth the trip and you can forget where you are back in the Freeport marsh and just enjoy catching fish and having fun.

http://www.Gnettfishing.com


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Couple more pics from the trip*

more pics from Freeport


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*And*

we released a couple too...


----------

